# Rollfast serial numbers



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2014)

I understand that DP Harris built frames for the Rollfast label but, was trying to find a thread helping with serial number research.
Is there a book with these Rollfast serials?

Case in point, (no pictures yet) but here is a serial that I would like to decipher. Was told this is a middleweight tired ladies model with a tank and springer (guy said it had a rat trap springer) front fork.
I know, not much to go with without picture reference.

All I have is the serial number.    A340587

Thanks
JD


----------



## jpromo (Jun 3, 2014)

These will be an HP Snyder built frame. As far as I know, there's no factory information on serial numbers from the middleweight Snyder era. Dating may be entirely dependent on pictures and if it's all original you can maybe match it to a catalog. If his idea of rat trap matches ours, then it sounds like a Murray swap.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah not DP Harris meant to write snyder....Daggum phone.
DP Harris is a company ai visit for work and tye name Harris is associated DP.

I figures pictures was the only reference material available....and I don't have any pictures.
Next....


----------



## bikiba (Jun 3, 2014)

i think we should create a rollfast serial number archive. I have two rollfasts and i have pretty much 0 info on them.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2014)

Snyder went out of business in the mid 70s, and no serial # info survives. The only thing that's been figured out about them is that 1940-56ish frames have the year stamped in reverse, on the BB. It's actually a 4 digit code, a '40 would be something like "04 EH". I don't think anyone's figured out what the letters mean.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2014)

*I'm down for this..*



bikiba said:


> i think we should create a rollfast serial number archive. I have two rollfasts and i have pretty much 0 info on them.




I've had a handful of rollfast bikes over the years and all I could to is get close.


----------



## Joe Hargis (Aug 26, 2014)

*Rollfast*

When they went out , certain company's did not want AMF to take Rollfast over and build bikes for them .... (junk) . lol . Mossberg took over and built bikes for a short time in the early 70's .... the firearms company . I'd be interested in helping with a serial number layout for Snyder and D.P. .... I have quite a few myself ....


----------



## MAD BRAD (Nov 15, 2020)

Late 70 s Rollfast Skoot n Mj add by AMF


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 15, 2020)

Adding to an older thread, the reverse year coding continued through 1958. '59 models moved to the rear dropout, starting with A, and continuing alphabetically through '65 at least. They started over at some point, as there are '70s bikes with A-B-C serials, etc.


----------

